# Main jet part number Honda EU6500is



## cinergi (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi all,

My EU6500is was surging so I cleaned the carb and while that helped it was still surging, so I ordered a new main jet (and nozzle). When I looked up the part numbers, I noticed 3 different jets -- #92 , 95, and 98. 92 and 95 are listed as optional so I got #98 -- figuring the others were for altitude adjustments (but what do I know -- this is the first time I've rebuilt a carb). So I put the new parts in and she's running nearly perfectly (sometimes has a very hard time in ECO mode when I go from 0 load to ~1500VA using a space heater - sometimes to the point of shutting down). When I took a close look at the old jet and the new jet, I noticed the old (original) one has a "95S" engraved into it and the new one has 98 on it. So now I'm wondering if I have the right nozzle in there (e.g. am I going to cause long-term damage with the wrong fuel mixture). I'm 46' above sea level. Can someone shed light for me?

BTW I noticed the nozzle design is different -- more holes and larger holes. I don't see choices there but it looks like its design changed. My EU6500is is about 3 years old.

Thanks!


----------



## cinergi (Feb 12, 2017)

Correction -- I'm asking about whether I have the right jet, not nozzle.


----------



## cinergi (Feb 12, 2017)

I may end up answering my own question here. It looks like I ordered parts for the wrong version of the EU6500is. What I can't figure out is where the full model number is. The carburetor in the part list that matches with mine is for a different model which has different parts for the jet and nozzle. I have the frame serial number but I don't see the full model number that'll let me order accurate parts. But based on the label on the carb, it's either the EU6500IS1 A or the AT. Both have the same part numbers for the nozzle and jet (which are the "95" jets).


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

For whatever reasons, manufacturers sometimes make component changes during runs of the same model. It can sometimes be very difficult to narrow it down.


----------

